# 1991 Chieftain, In search of info!!!! very hard to come by..



## johnandlou118 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi new to the forum new owner of a 1991 Auto trail Chieftain on a Merc 410d chassis, I am currently Restoring/refining tidying it up and I am looking for any info old brochures ,photos , paint codes for the auto trail half etc.
Auto trail themselves have been no help so far any info gratefully accepted
John

Email address removed by moderators


----------

